# Fall Fronts and Migration



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Gonna try something new this year and keep track of major fronts to push through the northern plains. Also note what day they typically start and end since it seems in the past they are never on Saturday!

SUNDAY, SEPT. 20TH 7:52PM CST - BISMARCK


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw some cranes and lessers coming down yesterday evening on the leading edge of the front.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

SUNDAY, SEPT. 26TH 5:52AM CST - BISMARCK


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing yet - although there is one snow goose that won't be making it south this fall after Sunday. 8)


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

THURSDAY, OCT. 1ST 13:52AM CST - BISMARCK


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

WEDNESDAY, OCT. 7TH 10:52AM CST - BISMARCK


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

FRIDAY, OCT. 9TH 8:52AM CST - BISMARCK


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Its snowing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

23 in Saskatoon and 21 and Regina still at 11am this morning. Warmup expected next week up there, but it may trigger an early push.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

-7 degrees here this morning and 2" of snow which hasn't melted yet.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Dauphin , MB has 5-6 " and more to come!!!

Could be one first and only push this fall!!!! For snows anyways...


----------

